# OT: May i request some prayers and pixie dust?



## lovingthemouse

My dd#2 surely can use them. At 28 weeks pregnant, she was hospitalized this weekend for low fluid and low birth weight.  She is now on bed rest, which is fine, but will need to have multiple ultrasounds each week for observation.  I would appreciate any prayers and extra pixie dust. Thank you.  Caroline


----------



## Lisa

Sending all the PD possible for your daughter and the precious babe.  Keep me posted on how she is doing.


----------



## kathie859

Sick young ones are no fun  Prayers and Pixie Dust being sent right now.


----------



## party of 3

Oh Caroline I will keep them in my thoughts.  Pixie dust coming hour way right away from rhode island.  Let us know if we can help.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Caroline~~ You most definitely have lots of prayers and pixie dust going out from our house to yours!!!    Please keep us posted... All our love!!!


----------



## TinkerBean

Caroline, I will send good thoughts and positive energy their way... Keep us posted.

Rhonda


----------



## bearbear

Pixie dust and prayers coming your way. Let us know how they are doing.


----------



## rlovew

Sending prayers for your daughter and grandaughter's health.

Rebecca


----------



## morgansmom2000

Pixie dust and good thoughts headed west from me in Massachusetts!


----------



## Mickeyteacher

Sending lots of  and  your way from GA.

S


----------



## LindaBabe

Caroline, sending dust and warm healing thoughts to your dear daughter - and stay calm dust to you!


----------



## joyah

Caroline  sending love prayers and dust from VT.  If there's anything else we can do please let us know.


----------



## lovingthemouse

This little lady has been hoped and prayed for for many years, and now she is so close to being here.  The drs said her heartbeat is very strong, as we could see and hear on the monitor, now we need for her to wait a little longer to arrive. 
Thanks for your prayers, and if you can, please continue them.  I promise to keep you updated.  Every extra week definitely helps.
It will be 2 yrs next weekend since my dh passed, and I know our granddaughter has hiim as a guardian angel. He would have been so proud to know she was on her wayl


----------



## joyah

Caroline you are so right that your DH is her gaurdian angel.  I will keep you all in my prayers until you have that precious little baby here.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Prayers and Pixie Dust to your daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## wdwmickey

Prayers and Pixie Dust  on the way from Colorado for you daughter and grand daughter


----------



## Michellepooh

Sending you lots of prayers and good thoughts!!!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Caroline, sending tons of prayers and pixie dust to your entire family!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Prayers going up Caroline. 
Please let me know if there is anything you need. And keep in mind Children's Hospital is close by, and DH was very impressed with them when DD needed them.


----------



## New England Eeyore

Lots of prayers and pixie dust coming at all of you!!


----------



## MazdaUK

P&PD from across the Atlantic for you, DD and DGD My mum said that if pregnancy is scary, its doubly so when its your DD Here's hoping for a good outcome for both


----------



## mommy2mrb

Sending you all lots of prayers and dust...your DH is keeping watch over his precious girls...take care of yourself too!


----------



## logan&tylersmama

Carolyn ~~ my thoughts and prayers and  are heading your way -- please let me know if there is anything you need or that i can do for you or your family.
By the way --- I miss you

Jennifer


----------



## DisneyBarlans

Prayers & PD coming your way from GA!!


----------



## tinkryansmom

Pixie dust and good thoughts to you and your DD today Caroline!


----------



## Lisa

Caroline, how did her ultrasound go?


----------



## lovingthemouse

The ultrasound showed no change from Saturday - still low on the fluid, but her baby's heartbeat is good and strong.  The next one is Wed morning. As my dd said, there was nothing negative, so we look at it as a positive. 
...and now, back to my regularly scheduled blanket being knitted. Thank you all for your prayers - my precious gd will continue to need them. My dd is aware of the support being shown by you and appreciates it very much. Caroline


----------



## joyah

Caroline  that is good news in my book.  Thank you so much for the update.  Every day that she stays in is better than being out in the world.  You all will remain in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## party of 3

Caroline,
just wanted you to know that i'm still sending pixie dust your way. i've been thinking about you often. 
thanks for the update.


----------



## mommy2mrb

that's great news....stay positive...you know we are hear for you...keeping you all in our prayers


----------



## Lisa

Caroline, I am so glad to hear her heartbeat is good and strong.


----------



## lovingthemouse

No change on today's ultrasound - so, we are thinking positively - she'll have another on Friday.  Thanks everyone for your prayers.


----------



## party of 3

Thanks for the update.  No change is good.  Another day inside is good!


----------



## joyah

yipee!!!


----------



## MazdaUK

good news! One day at a time....


----------



## lovingthemouse

A quick update - ultrasound results were the same.  She is set to have them every M,W, F for the next 2 weeks. In 2 weeks they will also do a test to measure the baby's weight!!
Thanks for your continuing prayers and pixie dust! Week 30 begins Monday!


----------



## Mickeyteacher

Great news.  We will keep sending prayers and pixie dust your families way!
S


----------



## Lisa

Thanks for letting us know, Caroline.  Continued PD for the wee one, her parents, and her grandma.  Not sure why I am thinking the babe is a girl,  it just came out.


----------



## lovingthemouse

She is indeed, Isabella! My dd has loved that name for many yrs, and now will have a chance to use it!


----------



## mommy2mrb

A beautiful name for your beautiful granddaughter!
keeping you all in our prayers, you want to share this with you...my DM neighbor's DD has the same issue with her pregnancy, her Csection is scheduled for Tuesday, made it to 38 weeks!! they do such remarkable things now, all will be fine!


----------



## KiKi Mouse

Just wanted to say you have more prayers coming your way from up north.


----------



## joyah

Caroline so glad to hear that update.  We will continue to keep you all in our prayers.

Some of our friends have and Isabella and another friend (she and her husband take care of the farm when we go away) have a little girl 3 months that is Bella.  Bella's dad is trying to convince her mom that they need our cow Bella who is 18 months.


----------



## lovingthemouse

DD said she knows the name has become very popular, but she has loved it for a long time, and definitely will stick with it.  It was my grandmother's middle name too. 
Week 30 has begun, and now the doctor has set the next goal at Week 33.  Her baby shower is next Sun - her husband is briinging a recliner chair for her to sit in, and he will help her open the gifts! One day at a time!


----------



## LindaBabe

glad to see that all is well - I know how eagerly Bella's arrival is anticipated!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Glad to hear it's still going well!!  Continued prayers and pixie dust from TN!!


----------



## lovingthemouse

Those prayers are working - her fluid level increased, just a little, today.  She was pumped!! A plus in any amount is a positive.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## mommy2mrb

That's wonderful!!! will keep the prayers coming!


----------



## wdwmickey

lovingthemouse said:


> Those prayers are working - her fluid level increased, just a little, today.  She was pumped!! A plus in any amount is a positive.  Thank you everyone!



That's good news indeed   We'll keep the P & PD coming their way


----------



## joyah

yipee wooohoo  continued  prayers for more on wed


----------



## Lisa

lovingthemouse said:


> DD said she knows the name has become very popular, but she has loved it for a long time, and definitely will stick with it.  It was my grandmother's middle name too.
> Week 30 has begun, and now the doctor has set the next goal at Week 33.  Her baby shower is next Sun - her husband is briinging a recliner chair for her to sit in, and he will help her open the gifts! One day at a time!



How lovely that it was your grandmother's name.  It is a beautiful name.



lovingthemouse said:


> Those prayers are working - her fluid level increased, just a little, today.  She was pumped!! A plus in any amount is a positive.  Thank you everyone!



Never underestimate the power of Pixie Dust.   WONDERFUL NEWS!!!


----------



## lovingthemouse

Yesterday's ultrasound showed a slight fluid decrease, but not as low as last Friday - dd is thinking very positively!!  The reason for the stress test each time is to make sure that the baby is not in distress with the fluid level being low. Thanks for your continuing prayers and PD.  Have a great day!


----------



## joyah

Glad to hear she's thinking positive!  continued prayers for you all


----------



## party of 3

Thanks for the update Caroline.   I've been keeping all of you in my thoughts.   
Love and hugs to you.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Staying positive is what your DD needs to do!

just to let you know, my DM neighbor's DD who had the same issue had a healthy baby boy yesterday 8lb 2 oz at 38 weeks, they named him Samuel!

prayers and PD still being sent to your DD, Isabella and you!


----------



## disneynut14

My thoughts and prayers are with you.  I'm sure the baby will be fine, and I speak from experience.

My water broke at 28 weeks (talk about low fluid) and I was in the hospital on bedrest until my little guy came at 33 weeks.  Yes,the baby can stay in with the water broken, although I don't recommend it.   I had a stress test every day and weekly ultrasounds while I was in the hospital.  Little guy is now 2 1/2 and doing great.  He spent some time in the NICU for digestive problems and jaundice, but was otherwise doing great.

Keep us posted!


----------



## New England Eeyore

Continued prayers and pixie dust!! Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## lovingthemouse

Thanks once again to all of you. She has one more this week and then next week,they are doing some tests to determine approximate birth weight at that stage.
Denise - such a positive experience you had with your son. How wonderful for him and you!!
Lisa- congrats to your mom's neighbor. Getting to 38 wks was wonderful. My oldest dd arrived at 34 wks - 4 lbs 14 oz.  She spent 10 days in NICU, and at 32 is very healthy!


----------



## joyah

Caroline how did friday's go?   Hope all is still well


----------



## MazdaUK

P&PD (and a candle) for DD and DGD


----------



## lovingthemouse

Sorry about the delay - we had a baby shower for my dd today.  Seventy family members and friends attended, and she sat in her recliner, with her feet elevated, the entire time - we were so proud of her. She looks healthier, her ankles are normal size, her face has gotten thinner (a good thing), her gestational diabetes is well under control, and you could see that she has been following all the dr's orders. 
Tomorrow she goes for her Mon ultrasound, and they may do another test to estimate the baby's birth weight as of this point. 
On Friday, the results were the same as last Wed- good news!!  Week 32 began today!  Thank you for your prayers and pixie dust.  They truly are appreciated.  When this little lady arrives, I definitely will post her picture!!


----------



## joyah

I thought this was shower weekend glad to hear things are the same for 32


----------



## Lisa

So glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## DisneyBarlans

Continued P & PD...can't wait to see pics of the little cutie!


----------



## logan&tylersmama

i was thinking about you today ~~ sending good thoughts your way for that baby 
Jennifer


----------



## lovingthemouse

I am beginning to feel like a broken record, but today's ultrasound showed the baby was fine and the fluid level remained the same.  DD is thrilled, as are all of us!  Almost to week 33!!!


----------



## joyah

Caroline broken record is fine with me.  As long as that baby stays inside for a few more weeks please continue to "skip"


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

YAY!!  Way to go, making it to week 33!!!


----------



## Lisa

Keep repeating those great words, we love hearing it.


----------



## lovingthemouse

Good morning - good news to report!  Although the fluid level remains the same - my dgd is now weighing approx. 
3 lbs 7 oz and looking strong!  As of next week, there are just 2 ultrasounds per week. I truly believe all the prayers and pixie dust do work. I also think her big angel, Roger, would love to see his dgd have as wonderful a life as he did!!
Continued thanks to you all.


----------



## mommy2mrb

That's wonderful news!  prayers and PD still coming your way!


----------



## MazdaUK

Excellent news! P&PD on their way


----------



## joyah

Caroline
still keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mickeyteacher

lovingthemouse said:


> Good morning - good news to report!  Although the fluid level remains the same - my dgd is now weighing approx.
> 3 lbs 7 oz and looking strong!  As of next week, there are just 2 ultrasounds per week. I truly believe all the prayers and pixie dust do work. I also think her big angel, Roger, would love to see his dgd have as wonderful a life as he did!!
> Continued thanks to you all.



I throw an extra penny in the wishing well this morning before we left WDW.  I hope that DD and Dgd are doing well.
S


----------



## party of 3

Sounds like she's a fighter!!! Thanks for the update.  I think about you all the time.  Roger is so watching over her.  I just know it!


----------



## MommyBell08

Prayers still coming from Michigan Love hearing the good news!


----------



## lovingthemouse

First of all, congrats to you MommyBell.
Had another good solid report today - levels are the same, and my dgd is going strong!!  I am so excited - this baby blanket is getting much bigger, and I may just finish it before she decides to join us!!!
You know, you are the best ladies to share with - we always seem to know what to say to bolster each other's spirits!  Thank you for the continuous prayers and pixie dust.  Caroline


----------



## New England Eeyore

So glad to hear more good news!!


----------



## joyah

so glad to hear it.  I know you're knitting up a storm to finish it.


----------



## lovingthemouse

A quick update, everything is still the same-which is very good!  DD did say that my dgd was trying to put her foot in her mouth (which I have done many times)! 
Week 33 begins Sun - so things are moving along very well.

Hope everyone has a wonderful, long weekend!


----------



## joyah

so glad things are moving along. 
and   I too have done that


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Glad to hear more good news!!! Hope things continue to go well!!!  Continued prayers and pixie dust!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Wonderful News!!! keeping you all in our prayers!!


----------



## Lisa

lovingthemouse said:


> A quick update, everything is still the same-which is very good!  DD did say that my dgd was trying to put her foot in her mouth (which I have done many times)!
> Week 34 begins Sun - so things are moving along very well.



Look at that, she is taking after her grandma already!  lol


----------



## Suz D

You are definately in our hearts and prayers.  Reading your OP was like going back to our story.  I was hospitalized at 25 weeks for low fluid/low birthweight for our daughter.  She was delivered by emergency C-section at 28 weeks and weighed 1 lb. 1/4 oz.  She was 11 inches long and spent 87 days in the NICU.  She came home at 3 lbs. 4 oz. 15 inches long.  It was definately a rough first 5 weeks in the NICU but...

She is now a beautiful nearly 15 year old girl who is the sweetest spirit.  Many people comment on that and I think it's because those kids who come early have left heaven's arms sooner than they were supposed to.  They bring a little bit of that with them.  

I'm so pleased that your DD is so far along now.  I'm subbing to this thread to keep up on your story.  Blessings to you all!


----------



## MazdaUK

Keep holding in there!


----------



## lovingthemouse

On my way to see her in a few minutes.  Found a 3-6 month snowsuit yesterday - tough to find them that small!  OMG - there are so many beautiful clothes for babies now.  My dgs is 12, and he comes along with me to shop, but having a gd will also be special!

Lisa - i laughed when i read your "foot in mouth" comment - it is so good to know that she has inherited family traits! 

Have a great day off, if you do have it today.


----------



## bearbear

I'm glad to hear things are going well. I keep thinking about your dd and dgd. I go back to work next monday and am dreading every minute of it but I know when I get there I will see patients like your dd and realize that I have to go back. I work on a mother/baby and antepartum unit. I will keep your dd and dgd in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ColleenG

Just read through the thread.  Glad to hear things have been going well.  More prayers and pixie dust to your DD and DGD.


----------



## party of 3

Thanks for the update Caroline.  I think about you and your babycakes all the time!! She is a strong baby!


----------



## joyah

so glad to hear things are moving along.  Week 40 will be here before you know it.


----------



## lovingthemouse

A quick update: My dd and dgd had their app't today - fluid level is the same and steady, and the dr said she is looking good. At this time she is also breech, so unless she turns (tough to do since the fluid level is low), she will possibly have a C section.  Week 34 is about to begin.  Thank you so much for your continued prayers and pixie dust.  I feel we are in a much safer place now.


----------



## mommy2mrb

That's great the fluid is staying level!! every day counts, keeping them in our prayers!


----------



## rlovew

So happy to hear that all is going well.

Rebecca


----------



## joyah

So glad to hear this.  That is one strong little baby and her mamma must be doing everything right.


----------



## MazdaUK

34 weeks is good news I had a planned c-section for my younger DS at 38 weeks because of a hip/pelvis problem (mine not his) and I was much happier than waiting to see what happened and maybe ending up with an emergency c-section. If baby stays breech then given the history planning for a C might be reassuring for you all.


----------



## bearbear

I had 4 c-sections. She will be fine if she has to have one. I'm so glad she is at 34 weeks. Yeah. I guess you can say we are all on baby watch. thanks for the updates


----------



## Lisa

Love hearing the good reports!!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Yay for more good news!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Another good report! So happy to hear this.... I had a c-section for breech too....she will do fine....


----------



## lovingthemouse

Quick update:  no change on dd or dgd today, but next week they will talk delivery date. Can't believe we are that close. Life does get better!  Just know that Rog would be pacing at this point. Tough not to envision his reaction to everything.
Have a great weekend everyone.  Caroline


----------



## joyah

Caroline.  So glad to hear that things are still moving along.  I'm sure that there are going to be many of those moments over the next while.  Hang in there.


----------



## Mickeyteacher

This is awesome news! 
S


----------



## MazdaUK

That is such good news!  Keeping fingers crossed - look how far they have come from your OP!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

happy thoughts and prayers still coming your way!!


----------



## lovingthemouse

More good news - as of yesterday, dgd is now estimated to be 5 lbs 6 oz - definitely great news! Week 36 begins today.  I can't say it enough, thank you for all the continuing prayers and pixie dust.  Caroline


----------



## mommy2mrb

Wow, she's a great size!! prayers and pixie dust still flying their way!


----------



## ColleenG

So glad to hear such great news!  They are in the home stretch now!


----------



## joyah

Yahoooooo
I was 5 6 so she's gonna be fine!!!  so glad to hear it.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

5# 6oz is a good size..
all my babies were born between 36 & 39 weeks.. weighing 
by 17yo (today) weighed 6# 5 oz @ 39weeks
DS14 weighed 5#14oz @ 36weeks
DS10 weighed 5#7.5oz @ 17weeks

Congrats!! Won't be much longer now!!!


----------



## 2busy4life

Many prayers and pixie dust from Canada!! Everything is going to be just fine.


----------



## LindaBabe

lovingthemouse said:


> More good news - as of yesterday, dgd is now estimated to be 5 lbs 6 oz - definitely great news! Week 36 begins today.  I can't say it enough, thank you for all the continuing prayers and pixie dust.  Caroline



GREAT news!  HEck my baby was full term and weighed less than that (he's 6'2" now.)


----------



## MazdaUK

That's really good news!! My neice was about that when she was born at 37 weeks, and nw she's nearly as tall as me and going to be sweet 16 in April


----------



## party of 3

Caroline that is wonderful news!!


----------



## Lisa

I envision Rog pulling strings upstairs to ensure the little princess will be making her appearance soon.  Soon, Grandma!!


----------



## wdwmickey

Such wonderful news!!!  Rachel only weighed 6 lbs when she was born at 38 weeks!


----------



## lovingthemouse

When dd and i were talking today, she was telling me the options her gyn offered she and her dh. Since the fluid level is low, my dgd  has no room to turn around, and the decision is definitely to schedule a c-section.  Looks like it will be during the week of Nov 22nd. 
So Lisa, you're right, it will be soon!!  Yeah!!!!!


----------



## joyah

the 22nd is a great day that was my Papa's birthday and while I only had him for the first 7 years of my life he is my gaurdian angel.  We all know that she has a very special angel watching over her.  

The song by Alabama Angel's Amoung us still causes me to cry cause I have had those moments.

May you all be watched over as this special time nears!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

You all will have something wonderful to be thankful on this Thanksgiving, your own little "butterball"


----------



## tinkryansmom

YAY!!  Congratulations!!  Cannot wait to see pictures of your precious one!


----------



## Lisa

Dh's birthday is the 23rd, Buffy's is the 24th.

The family certainly will have a wonderful thing to be thankful for.


----------



## lovingthemouse

Ok = as of today my wonderful dgd is scheduled to meet us all on Tues, Nov 23rd at 1:30 pm...unless she decides to make her entrance before then!!!'
Have often heard that when one door closes, another opens.  Rog's birthday would be tomorrow and she will arrive within a few weeks, so where there is sadness, there is also great joy!  Caroline


----------



## mommy2mrb

she's getting closer! hopefully she will wait til then so she can get bigger and stronger!
will have you in my thoughts tomorrow, we just got through my Jim's bday on 10/1, was tough....your roger will be with you!


----------



## joyah

hugs for you all and you are so right,  just a few more weeks


----------



## party of 3

She is one tough baby! Thanks for the update.  
You will be in my thoughts today.  Hugs my friend.  Certain days are hard.  We are all here with you.  Hugs.  

Lisa I'm sure you dh's bday was tough for you and your daughter as well. I'm sorry.  Hugs to both of you as well.


----------



## rlovew

So glad to hear she is doing well and it is such a joy that she  will give you something to look forward to in November.


----------



## mommy2mrb

party of 3 said:


> She is one tough baby! Thanks for the update.
> You will be in my thoughts today.  Hugs my friend.  Certain days are hard.  We are all here with you.  Hugs.
> 
> Lisa I'm sure you dh's bday was tough for you and your daughter as well. I'm sorry.  Hugs to both of you as well.



Thanks, it was...spent that night with family, so that helped a bit.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lovingthemouse said:


> Ok = as of today my wonderful dgd is scheduled to meet us all on Tues, Nov 23rd at 1:30 pm...unless she decides to make her entrance before then!!!'
> Have often heard that when one door closes, another opens.  Rog's birthday would be tomorrow and she will arrive within a few weeks, so where there is sadness, there is also great joy!  Caroline



So close to my birthday (it's the 24th)!! 

Warm wishes to the family. 

Oh just remembered I have a tote of baby clothes if your DD would like it. I had meant to give it to my cousin but she's in VA and never got a chance to come up and get it. 

would you like me to bring it on the 13th??


----------



## LindaBabe

Hugs, Caroline!  I'll try to call you later.


----------



## lovingthemouse

Hi everyone - thought that my dgd might be early but after keeping dd in the hospital for 4 hrs, since the fluid level really went down, they released her.  Today's ultrasound was such an incredible picture - she's waiting, arms open wide, head up, truly striking a pose.
My mother's 99th birthday party is tomorrow - big day for all of us!  Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Sounds like you have a little diva on your hands!! she will be here before you know it!!
WOW 99, that is an amazing accomplishment, wish her a Happy Birthday!


----------



## MazdaUK

Have a wonderful weekend! Not long now....


----------



## joyah

glad to hear all is still well despite her almost early appearance!  Happy bday to your mom!!


----------



## Lisa

Get your camera ready.  She is practicing her posing. Definitely a princess in the making.


----------



## MazdaUK

Any news? How are things going?


----------



## lovingthemouse

Her final ultrasound is tomorrow! There have really been no changes, so I have not posted. I know that she is being watched over by the best of angels until then.
Just think, by this time next week, my dgd will be 2 days old!!
I promise to get her picture up then!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I've been following and sending Pixie Dust.


----------



## joyah

My thoughts and prayers are still with you all.  Hoping you get a nice long break to enjoy her.


----------



## party of 3

I too have been thinking about you and your family!!

Sending love hugs and pixie dust to all of you!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Continued prayers for a safe and wonderful delivery!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Can't wait to meet the newest DisNiece!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Sending lots of pixie dust and  for a safe delivery! can't wait to see your sweet baby GD!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Can't wait to "meet" her!  Continuing to send prayers and pixie dust!!


----------



## lovingthemouse

Thank you everyone - dd and her dh decided that since she has been on home rest for 10 weeks now, they would like to go out to dinner one last time before Isabella Elizabeth joins them - so, the dr said take it easy and enjoy themselves.  They are so excited, like a last date as a couple!!!
Tomorrow is the final ultrasound, and then the real countdown is on.  I bought her a "First Thanksgiving" bib since she will technically be able to wear it now.  Can you tell we are excited?
My other four daughters will have a new niece to pamper after my wonderful gs!!  With all your prayers, what a lucky girl she will be to "inherit" so any new DIS aunts too.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hope they have a wonderful time!!! just a few more days!! extra special pixie dust heading their way


----------



## party of 3

That is soooo sweet Caroline. I hope they had great date night.  
Looking forward to hearing about her arrival!!


----------



## MazdaUK

What a fantastic Thanksgiving you will all have, and with extra special reasons to celebrate Keeing everything crossed for that special delivery


----------



## bearbear

hope everything goes well. i will keep the pd coming


----------



## LindaBabe

SO glad to read that your dd from CA is home.  Dust that all goes smoothly and you ALL have the BEST THANKSGIVING EV-AH!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

I hope your DD and her DH had a nice date night.  Lots of prayers and pixie dust for your DGD's birth on Tuesday.


----------



## Lisa

Not too much time now!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Has the final countdown begun? only a few more hours, I'm sure you all are waiting very impatiently for your princess to make her apperance, can't wait to hear all about little Isabella Elizabeth!!

 being sent to your


----------



## lovingthemouse

Oh we are pumped, elated!! Talked to dd tonight, she is ready, a little nervous, but tomorrow night she will be a mother!!!

DD#4 and I will each go up after our schools close, as the surgery is scheduled for 1:30 but by the time she gets back to her room, it will be about 4 or so.

Tomorrow is just grandparents' and sisters' day - give her plenty of time to rest and make sure to take pix of our new bundle of love.

Saw an ultrasound total close-up of her face last Friday, and she appears to have Roger's lips - totally kissable!  Tomorrow, the real thing.

May I ask for your prayers and pixie dust one more time?  Thank you all so much.  This has been the most incredible experience since dgs was born 12 yrs ago.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Sending an extra BIG DOSE of Pixie Dust!!!


----------



## MazdaUK

Best of luck for the special day! we all know her special angel will be watching


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

What an exciting day it will be!!!  Lots of prayers and pixie dust that all goes well.


----------



## party of 3

Oh Caroline how exciting!!!!! I will send all the positive energy right your way!!
I'm sure it will all go smoothly.  Roger will be right by your side.  I'm sure of it!!!
What a great thanksgiving this will be!! Please let us know how beautiful she is!!


----------



## joyah

Caroline you have my thoughts and prayers for a smooth deliveray and and easy recovery after all she's been through.  May you all have a extra special day.  I know that Roger will be with you all at this very exciting time.
Can't wait to see pics of this bundle of joy


----------



## rlovew

May the day be beautiful and exciting and filled with love.

Rebecca


----------



## morgansmom2000

Good thoughts for an easy delivery.  Congrats, Grandma!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Sending lots of prayers, pixie dust, and love to you!!


----------



## bearbear

sending lots your way!


----------



## LindaBabe

ALMOST TIME!  C'mon BABY!


----------



## joyah

I'm worse than an expectant dad  I'd hoped for news when I checked in.........  wheres that tapping finger smiley?


----------



## LindaBabe

BABY Isabella Elizabeth IS HERE !  2:07 pm weighs 7 # 12 oc   21 inches long  black curly hair  has Rodger's upper lip.  Caroline is ecstatic and will post photos later.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy




----------



## bearbear

I was hoping I would hear before I left for work. congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## joyah




----------



## party of 3

Congrats!!!!! 
I'm so excited for all of you!!!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Welcome, baby!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

WOOHOO!!!!

DD will be excited to know. She is obsessed with birthdays lately and was so excited that little Isabella was coming today. 
She asked if we could go see her at the hospital. LOL


----------



## lovingthemouse

glad you enjoyed the pix


----------



## party of 3

Ooooohhhhh congrats!!!!
She is just precious!!

Happy Birthday to her!

Love- Hugs-and well wishes to all of you!!


----------



## New England Eeyore

She's beautiful!!! Congratulations!! What a wonderful Thanksgiving present this is for your family!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

She IS beautiful.

Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!  What a sweet little face she has.  Congratulations to your whole family.  What a special gift to be thankful for.


----------



## wdwmickey

Congrats!!!!  She is beautiful


----------



## mommy2mrb

Congratulations Grandma, she is beautiful! such a wonderful gift for your family!
Blessings and happiness being sent to you all!


----------



## joyah

ahhhhhh she is so beautiful.  and such a perfect baby!  what a great job your DD did on bed rest to get her to that size! 

Have a wonderful holiday and bonding days ahead.


----------



## ColleenG

I so needed to hear some good news today!  Congrats!  Glad to hear momma and baby are well.  She is absolutely adorable.  What a beautiful blessing from above!


----------



## Lisa

Oh, Caroline, she is so beautiful....I teared up seeing her picture.  You must be over the moon.

I am thrilled that Isabella Elizabeth and Mom are doing well. Happy Thanksgiving to you and the family. Sniff, sniff, I need to dry my tears of happiness.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Aww, she's precious.  Love that new baby smell!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Caroline ~
She is absolutely beautiful!!! She and my DD look a lot alike with that coal black hair and deep color complexion!!!!  Anyway, what a blessing to add such a beautiful addition to the family!
Congrats and glad to hear everyone is doing well...


----------



## TinkerBean

She's here? She's Here!!!!

So happy for all of you - she is beautiful. Congrats...

Rhonda


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

So, so beautiful!!  Thank you for sharing, and congratulations to you all!!  Enjoy this wonderful blessing!!


----------



## rlovew

What a beautiful little girl!  Enjoy her!


----------



## MazdaUK

She is so gorgeous! So happy for you all the worry and waiting is over


----------



## jacksmomma

Congrats!  What a cutie!


----------



## lovingthemouse

Your wonderful comments have truly touched my heart. My dgd will be included as a new light in my life. I know that Roger was with her yesterday - I wore his chain with his wedding ring and Heart of Mary medal all day.  My dd will always have him with her as Isabella does have some of his features.
From a preemie to her amazing size, Isabella will always know how many of you have been such a support system. 
Happy Thanksgiving to you all.  Caroline


----------



## bearbear

You are truly blessed. She is beautiful!


----------



## lovingthemouse

Added a pix of grandma and Isabella from this afternoon. Check out the Mohawk! (p 12)


----------



## joyah

AWWWWWWWW the emotion is written all over your face.  Nothing like the feeling of holding a child/grandchild in your arms.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Aw, Caroline, that's a spectacular picture!  Brought tears to my eyes.  You must be over the moon!


----------



## party of 3

Caroline she is precious.  You look like you are beaming with joy in that picture!! 
Congrats again.


----------



## New England Eeyore

I love the picture of the two of you!! Enjoy every minute with that little peanut!


----------



## mommy2mrb

That's one very happy looking Grandma!!!


----------



## PinballFamily

Awesome news!  The angels are singing!  You are simply radiant in that photo and that brings such joy to all of us - we're all thinking of you.


----------



## Mickeyteacher

I missed this earlier in the week but I was in your favorite place asking for extra pixie dust.  So glad that everyone is doing well.  You have a lot to be proud of grandma! 
MT


----------



## lovingthemouse

Just wanted to thank you for all your prayers and pixie dust.  I took the pictures down since most of you had a chance to see them.


----------



## DisneyBarlans

Just seeing this after being at Disney last week.....Congratulations Caroline!!!


----------



## lovingthemouse

thanks for looking - took the photo out


----------



## mommy2mrb

What a beautiful picture...hope you got some of all the generations together too!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Oh, how precious can you get?


----------



## wdwmickey

Oh, so sweet


----------



## joyah

oh that brought tears to my eyes.  Please make sure you get generation pictures  I have so many woth Toms grandparents and the boys so treasure those.


----------



## lovingthemouse

Since you traveled through 10 weeks of bedrest with my dd, here is my beautiful Isabella - she will be 4 weeks old tomorriow.  Grandma loves her so much!!!!


----------



## DisneyBarlans

What a precious little angel!!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

She is amazing.

She is beautiful, she must get it from her Grandmother.   It surely runs in the family.

Thank you for sharing.  She makes happy feelings.


----------



## joyah

WOW!!! what a beautiful baby


----------



## LindaBabe

Thanks for posting another photo!  LOVE HER!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

What a precious little sweetheart!  Thanks for sharing another photo!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Awww, look at the little bubbins!  She's precious, Caroline, just precious!


----------



## lovingthemouse

Wanted to share some pix of dgd taken today.  Here is who all those prayers and pixie dust were for:







She'll be 4 months on the 23rd.   Proud grandma here!!


----------



## bearbear

Look at all that hair. My Drew would be jealous. So cute


----------



## joyah

what a doll Caroline.  bet you love her more everyday!!!!  She was worth everyone of those prayers and more!!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

What a beautiful little sweetheart!!!!  Thank you for sharing photos of her.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Oh my grandma....you have a beautiful little dollie! love all that hair! what a blessing she must be to you all!  thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## rlovew

How beautiful!


----------



## MazdaUK

She is so gorgeous!!!! Must be that extra pixie dust And I can't belive she's 4 months already


----------



## morgansmom2000

She's just precious.  Look at all that hair   Thanks for sharing, she looks like a love bug.


----------



## LindaBabe

Oh, She's so CUTE, Caroline!


----------



## logan&tylersmama

Oh Caroline -- she is beautiful!!! enjoy every minute of her!!

Jennifer


----------



## lovingthemouse

Today we celebrated Bella's 1st birthday  (actually the 23rd).  Here is the long awaited dgd, one yr later. Food, of course, takes precedence over looking good for her pictures!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

What a joy!!! She is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## MazdaUK

She's adorable! Love the hat - my boys would never keep one on long enough


----------



## rlovew

So precious!


----------



## joyah

awww what a joy!  seems like yesterday we started praying!


----------



## Lisa

Wow, she has gotten big since your retirement party!!  What a precious little princess.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Happy First Birthday!!!!  what a sweet little princess!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

She's beautiful!  Hope she had a great first birthday!


----------



## lovingthemouse

Wanted to share a picture taken yesterday at the playground near our beach house.....


----------



## mommy2mrb

lovingthemouse said:


> Wanted to share a picture taken yesterday at the playground near our beach house.....



I already posted on FB, but just had to comment here too, she is such a little cutie...your sweet little miracle


----------



## Reddy

awwww that smile is wonderful


----------

